# Questions About Fostering?



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I am thinking about asking my husband if we could be a foster family. Do you have to have a fenced in yard? Do you have to have someone home all day time? I feel I have a lot to give and could help prepare a dog for a new home. Does the foster pay for any vet bills or will the sponsoring organization help out?

Thanks for any info...:angel:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Perugina,
I have not yet fostered through HRI, but I am approved as a foster home. I do not have a fenced yard (although we are finally getting one, yeah). Laurie has an electric fence so she always puts up a temporary fence area for her fosters. You do not have to have a fenced yard though. I don't believe you have to be home all day either. My husband is in and out all day, but I know there are plenty of fosters who work. 

Good luck. If you go on HRIs website, I am sure you can get more information and fill out the application. They will call references and send someone to do a home visit. My friends had a great time laughing at the process to become a "havanese foster parent".


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

HRI pays vet bills (they have a process for what you can do without approval and what needs pre-approval) and some other expenses--I think they cover grooming. The foster family covers food and basics like leashes, collars, etc as I understand it. For Jackson, we really haven't had any expenses other than food and one trip to the vet, but that varies depending on the dog. 
I don't know that much about what else they expect. We are home a lot but not all day. I don't work, but we have kids and are in and out a lot with various activities. We do have a fenced yard so that didn't come up for us.


----------

